# World City Rebus #36



## debodun (Aug 5, 2021)

Guess the city suggested by the graphic:


----------



## debodun (Aug 5, 2021)

bump


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 5, 2021)

*Glasgow*


----------



## debodun (Aug 5, 2021)

Spot on, Pink Biz.


----------

